# Audio Rack mod?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

need some opinions.

I am in need of an audio / component rack since my TV is out of "room".

So I came across this little shoe-rack and I was thinking about using it to make as an audio rack.

Since I am not of fan of silver / gray. I plan to either paint the bars or put a flat piece of painted wood on top of it.

What's your thoughts? Workable?

Here in the rack and the DIMMS










Product dimensions
Width: 31 1/8 "
Depth: 12 5/8 "
Height: 14 5/8 "


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd worry about the depth of 12" or so. Most components are in the 15 to 17 inch range, and some power amps and receivers are bigger still.

Air circulation wouldn't be a problem though


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Be careful as most of these shoe rack types are not built for much weight and may buckle under the weight of a TV. The idea is sound but just make sure that the sides attach really well to the racks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd pass on that. It just doesn't look deep enough, or safe enough.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you ever need to turn the gear around to get to the back, it’ll be a royal pain with a rack like that. Voice of experience...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It might be hard to line up the feet on your gear to fit onto the rungs in that rack. You could rest your gear so that the feet dangle, but the feet do serve a purpose. It's also pretty wide, but not wide enough for two standard width components. Standard width is about 17" (fits in a 19" rack). It could however hold your PS1 and PS3 since they are not standard widths. 

Tony's point on rack strength would then come into play and you would most likely have the AVR on top which weighs over 30lbs. So unless the bars are steel or strong solid metal they would most likely sag over time. You then wouldn't want to move it like Wayne pointed out as it would most likely come apart.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Be careful as most of these shoe rack types are not built for much weight and may buckle under the weight of a TV. The idea is sound but just make sure that the sides attach really well to the racks.


I'm thinking the same thing, i'd be worried about the weight.


----------

